# Who is this developer?



## arafaratanran (Aug 28, 2021)

I just found this web site and never heard about them. Are they serious? If you have used any of their products I would like to hear your thoughts.









SPIFFTIRE AUDIO


A Letter From Alvin Dear Spifftire Family, At the direction of the Spifftire Board of Directors and our parent company, Enslaver Media, I would like to take a moment to address the widespread condemnation (some have called it a “witch hunt”) expressed in response to certain opinions expressed on




www.spifftire.com





EDIT: Link taken down ... 

New link via web archive:









SPIFFTIRE AUDIO


DOG DAYS OF SUMMER SALE — UP TO 99.9% OFF!**Select previously-discontinued products only. Average discount 3%.




web.archive.org


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 28, 2021)

LOL!


----------



## Mike Fox (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## dylanmixer (Aug 28, 2021)

Ok who did this


----------



## davidson (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## Casiquire (Aug 28, 2021)

dylanmixer said:


> Ok who did this


My money's on the OP lol


----------



## Getsumen (Aug 28, 2021)

This is amazing lol


----------



## NoamL (Aug 28, 2021)

Someone has an awful lot of time to not write music


----------



## Polkasound (Aug 28, 2021)

Very well done! I have a gut feeling who it is, but I don't know how he would have found the time to put that together.


----------



## EpicMusicGuy (Aug 28, 2021)

I realize it's probably just a joke, but can you guy enter a product page for the products? It's just some google link for me that redirects me again to the main page?


----------



## EpicMusicGuy (Aug 28, 2021)

6 tb of samples for the choir lol


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Aug 28, 2021)

I'm so disappointed that the pages don't exist. I want to hear the audio demos and watch the interview.


----------



## MartinH. (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## kgdrum (Aug 28, 2021)

What’s kind of strange,this mock site is actually better than many real developers websites.


----------



## Kyle Preston (Aug 28, 2021)

Literally No One:

Spifftire: _What would happen if every instrument in your orchestra was made of PVC? _


----------



## Giovanni dall Camera (Aug 28, 2021)

EpicMusicGuy said:


> 6 tb of samples for the choir lol


Nope! 340.000.000 byte (each with a round robin LOL) equals 340 Megabyte.


----------



## Jay Panikkar (Aug 28, 2021)

Wow, this is one of the best parody sites I've seen. It's very accurate too—the language, the bullshittery, it's all there.



> What people are saying about _The Iron Box_:​_"If you buy The Iron Box you will immediately be hired to score a feature-length film." _
> –Sans Hermler, Gremmly-Winning Film Composer


LOL!



> WHAT PEOPLE ARE SAYING ABOUT SPIFFTIRE​_"This is unfortunate, but I am unable to provide the quote for your website. Please do not contact me again."_
> –Takuji Shimokawa
> Composer, Revenant Illusion series




And then:



> We'll never sell your email address to third parties*.
> *for less than market rate


----------



## arafaratanran (Aug 28, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> My money's on the OP lol


Nope!


----------



## EpicMusicGuy (Aug 28, 2021)

Giovanni dall Camera said:


> Nope! 340.000.000 byte (each with a round robin LOL) equals 340 Megabyte.


oh nvm wasn't their pretend choir, it was their pretend orchestra


----------



## rudi (Aug 28, 2021)

My name is not Paul, but I am _very_ excited about this new product 
Argh!!! And to think I missed Tijuana Strings... my career is over!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crowe (Aug 28, 2021)

That was a welcome chuckle.


----------



## Giovanni dall Camera (Aug 28, 2021)

NoamL said:


> Someone has an awful lot of time to not write music







All work and no play makes Noam a dull boy.


----------



## emilio_n (Aug 28, 2021)

Lovely products...


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (Aug 28, 2021)

The Internet winning today 👏


----------



## Dirtgrain (Aug 28, 2021)

Why is it not Splifffire?


----------



## Anders Wall (Aug 28, 2021)

I remember reading about Christian and Paul in SoundonSound way back when (was it 2001-02). About these two composers who offered a limited run of licenses of these top uk players that they’d sampled
(the reason it was a limited run was due to contract/licenses with the players).
At this time there was an American company offering something similar but, if memory serves me, they never delivered.
I missed that first Spitfire run but managed to get the upgraded chamber strings ten or fifteen years later. This time the samples had a gui :O so I knew I shouldn’t be jealous that I missed that first limited run.

@Spitfire Team 
This great homage to you is nothing but a receipt to your success.

Congratulations!

/Anders


----------



## Drundfunk (Aug 28, 2021)

Polkasound said:


> Very well done! I have a gut feeling who it is, but I don't know how he would have found the time to put that together.


It's Sans Hermler, isn't it?


----------



## AllanH (Aug 28, 2021)

that's pretty funny. How about support "Reply guaranteed in six to eight weeks." - LOL. It looks like NI rebranded.


----------



## Casiquire (Aug 28, 2021)

arafaratanran said:


> Nope!


As a very wise guide once told me, He Who Smellt It, Dealt It


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 28, 2021)

EOL: Tijuana Strings.
Coming soon: Marijuana Strings!


----------



## Mike Fox (Aug 28, 2021)

arafaratanran said:


> Nope!


I’m genuinely curious as to how you came across the website. Were you searching for iron box samples?


----------



## arafaratanran (Aug 28, 2021)

Mike Fox said:


> I’m genuinely curious as to how you came across the website. Were you searching for iron box samples?


I found the link to it in a very dark place ... more I am not allowed to say!


----------



## bill5 (Aug 28, 2021)

My favorite:


*"UP TO 99.9% OFF!**
*Select previously-discontinued products only. Average discount 3%. Payment must be made in SpiffCoin to take advantage of group buy cryptocurrency discount.


Funny and yet such truth to that marketing game. When I see "up to" X amount off, it's like screaming "nothing to see here, move along."


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Aug 28, 2021)

from the makers of N


----------



## MaxOctane (Aug 28, 2021)

Satire is generally funny. But if the effort invested in satire is too much, then it becomes unsettling. And if the effort actually involves registering a domain name and setting up the DNS/hostname-routing entry (which are a pain in the ass) then I start to think that the person who put the thing together, has gone way overboard and maybe needs to put their time and focus into more positive and constructive outlets.


----------



## dzilizzi (Aug 28, 2021)

Seems like an April Fool's joke that missed the date? Like my very favorite flute library - Flutes of Fire. 
I did have a good laugh, though I was disappointed the links didn't work. Also, I really want to know what an iron box cinematic sample sounds like.


----------



## proxima (Aug 28, 2021)

MaxOctane said:


> Satire is generally funny. But if the effort invested in satire is too much, then it becomes unsettling. And if the effort actually involves registering a domain name and setting up the DNS/hostname-routing entry (which are a pain in the ass) then I start to think that the person who put the thing together, has gone way overboard and maybe needs to put their time and focus into more positive and constructive outlets.


The effort involved in designing that page would be two orders of magnitude more complicated than the logistics of registering and setting it up.

I thought the website was amusing, and ironically I found it first via Christian Henson's twitter. I'm happy he also found it funny.


----------



## Polkasound (Aug 28, 2021)

MaxOctane said:


> But if the effort invested in satire is too much, then it becomes unsettling.


I take it you're not a fan of Saturday Night Live?

Satire most definitely has the greatest impact when the time is taken to do it right. Seven years ago I released a satirical comedy/music album. It took me 300 hours to create. The reason it was so well received is because of the extreme attention to detail I put into scripting and producing it. Had I spent only 150 hours on it, the album wouldn't have enjoyed anywhere near the reaction.

Whoever created the Spifftire website did it right. The attention to detail is what makes it so hilarious.


----------



## Henu (Aug 29, 2021)

Polkasound said:


> The reason it was so well received is because of the extreme attention to detail I put into scripting and producing it.


Completely agree. About six years ago we did a very detailed music-related anti-ad campaign which involved a lot of expertise on the subject of course, but also on musical engineering, graphic design, writing and everything related to the matter. Due to this extreme detail we spent on it, it spread viral way faster we ever thought and caused quite a (shit)storm in the media ranging from printed newspapers to even Billboard interviewing us. Had it been a half-assed effort, nobody would had cared, but because it was made plausible enough it caught people's attention.


----------



## Patrick Aylett (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## Alchemedia (Aug 29, 2021)

At the edge of sanity.


----------



## RogiervG (Aug 29, 2021)

it is funny for everyone that knows sa., for new people in the field of vi's or people who don't hang around here, they could be fooled that sa website is hacked, and distrust towards sa becomes real. especially since both websites use spitfire in the domainname

this could lead to business damage


----------



## MartinH. (Aug 29, 2021)

MaxOctane said:


> Satire is generally funny. But if the effort invested in satire is too much, then it becomes unsettling. And if the effort actually involves registering a domain name and setting up the DNS/hostname-routing entry (which are a pain in the ass) then I start to think that the person who put the thing together, has gone way overboard and maybe needs to put their time and focus into more positive and constructive outlets.


Never heard a squarespace advertisement on a podcast? Any dummy can setup their own website nowadays, or at least that's the message of squarespace. But even if you're doing it the complicated way with your own domain registration robot account and your own webspace, iirc the zonefile is just copy/paste from an existing domain and the settings for the webspace should be straight forward too. The design and writing took way more time for sure. And I appreciate the professional commitment to do fun things that have no other purpose than being fun. If you ask me we all are doing way too little of that and the notion that making something that is funny to others is not a "positive and constructive outlet" is deeply weird to me. I got a good few chuckles out of this one and I'm glad someone made it!




Henu said:


> Completely agree. About six years ago we did a very detailed music-related anti-ad campaign which involved a lot of expertise on the subject of course, but also on musical engineering, graphic design, writing and everything related to the matter. Due to this extreme detail we spent on it, it spread viral way faster we ever thought and caused quite a (shit)storm in the media ranging from printed newspapers to even Billboard interviewing us. Had it been a half-assed effort, nobody would had cared, but because it was made plausible enough it caught people's attention.


Link please!




RogiervG said:


> somebody is upset towards sa. i hope sa takes the site down by legal actions. new potential customers could be fooled, that sa website is hacked, and distrust towards sa becomes real.


Nonsense, this page will never come up for google search results for "spitfire" or similar. It's obvious satire and won't do them any harm. If anything it helps their brand awareness because yet again everyone is talking about them. Didn't even have to tease a new library for it.


----------



## AndyP (Aug 29, 2021)

Dis is very luschtig 🍗🥖🍻


----------



## wahey73 (Aug 29, 2021)

AndyP said:


> Dis is very luschtig 🍗🥖🍻


soo ischessss 😂


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 29, 2021)

RogiervG said:


> it is funny for everyone that knows sa., for new people in the field of vi's or people who don't hang around here, they could be fooled that sa website is hacked, and distrust towards sa becomes real. especially since both websites use spitfire in the domainname
> 
> this could lead to business damage


Christian and Paul seem like good sports. If they haven't seen it already I wouldn't be surprised if they actually quietly have a little giggle over it...


----------



## RogiervG (Aug 29, 2021)

sure they giggle.. and such.. they know what the site is expressing in satire.
And the domains are not the same.

but.... there is a darker side to this satire website.... (*POTENTIALLY* that is)

that is...
for total newbies to vi's, this could lead to problems.
Reason: As we all know domain squatting (domain names that look very close to the real domain in writing, and the site on it, clearly is hinting to the other real site) is a problem. All those bank websites, etc.. many squatted domains are used. (e.g. using a zero "0" instead of a real o, etc, phonetically sounding the same if saying fast or looking the same reading the domain quickly.. etc)
I for myself at first didn't notice the grammar error in the domainname, for the first few seconds.
I thought, huh? whats going on here? new website? weird layout.. non really corporate looking etc..
Then it hit me and i started to giggle, reading the name and the texts. (since I know the real website, and such)

If someone forwards this website to a newbie, without telling the satire part... it can lead to negative reactions.. Don't say this won't happen, because it will. Not everybody is friendly you know. Not even here. (it's naive to think there is friendly people only on vi-c, e.g.)

So, there is a downside to these domains and phonetically same sounding names. (albeit, with banking this problem is ofcourse far bigger... i recon that.., but still)

And as maxoctane said: it's going a bit overboard with the domainname, hosting.. making the website.. etc..

*So while i laughed* about this site.. i still forsee issues towards people with more distance to vi-c and vi's in general (and the brands)

also i don't think this should be posted in the sample talk subforum... since it's not really talking about a library or samples...


----------



## Henu (Aug 29, 2021)

MartinH. said:


> Link please!


Just google "Strong Scene Productions".


----------



## Polkasound (Aug 29, 2021)

RogiervG said:


> So, there is a downside to these domains and phonetically same sounding names. (albeit, with banking this problem is ofcourse far bigger... i recon that.., but still)


I don't put Spifftire in the same category as those malicious sites, though, because unlike those sites, Spifftire can't do any harm. It's obviously designed as a read-only, non-interactive site. So whether you're an experienced VI-Controller who gets every nuance of humor, or a newbie trying to figure out how to buy the libraries, nothing's going to hurt you.



RogiervG said:


> If someone forwards this website to a newbie, without telling the satire part... it can lead to negative reactions.. Don't say this won't happen, because it will. Not everybody is friendly you know. Not even here. (it's naive to think there is friendly people only on vi-c, e.g.)


That's what makes it extra amusing. Case in point:

About 15 years ago, I created a CD single by a fictitious husband & wife duo that satirized how husband & wife country duos using auto-accompaniment keyboards infiltrated the polka circuit. I mailed the CDs all over the country to prominent bandleaders, radio stations/producers and DJs. I went so far as to mail them out from Dubuque, Iowa to mask the project's Milwaukee origin.






Everyone knew it was a joke (and many outright suspected me even though I denied it) but one bandleader did not take it as a joke. He wrote a letter detailing his disappointment. He addressed it to their fictitious name and mailed it to their fictitious address in the fictitious city of Rockfield Heights, Illinois. Naturally it bounced back as undeliverable.

What makes this funny is that at the time, he worked for the Post Office! And what makes it funnier is how he found out it was me. Later that year he was in my studio recording an album. While I was upstairs taking a quick break, he poked around inside the booth and found the lyric sheet for that song that I accidentally left there. I came downstairs, and he goes..."Busted!" But then we both enjoyed a good laugh over the whole thing.

Not everyone will get or appreciate the humor. That's expected. But that's their problem, not the satirist's. If anything, their serious reaction will just amplify the humor for everyone else.


----------



## Giovanni dall Camera (Aug 29, 2021)

Reading this thread, it seems to me as consequence of the growing trend towards dictatorship vs democracy all over the world more and more people are actively voting (even fighting) against satire and other forms of free speech that deals with thoughts they do not want to be confronted with. A bit disturbing to me ... but surely an observation to be expected looking at politics.


----------



## RogiervG (Aug 29, 2021)

Giovanni dall Camera said:


> Reading this thread, it seems to me as consequence of the growing trend towards dictatorship vs democracy all over the world more and more people are actively voting (even fighting) against satire and other forms of free speech that deals with thoughts they do not want to be confronted with. A bit disturbing to me ... but surely an observation to be expected looking at politics.


"against satire and other forms of free speech" wait whaaaaaaat?


----------



## MaxOctane (Aug 29, 2021)

Giovanni dall Camera said:


> free speech that deals with thoughts they do not want to be confronted with. .


Sadly, the modern political climate is afraid of concepts like _Spifftire Audio_, as it challenges the very foundation of the neo-industrial-corporatist complex.

But believe me, brother, _Spifftire Audio_ will prevail in the fight against dictatorship.


----------



## MaxOctane (Aug 29, 2021)

MaxOctane said:


> Sadly, the modern political climate is afraid of concepts like _Spifftire Audio_, as it challenges the very foundation of the neo-industrial-corporatist complex.
> 
> But believe me, brother, _Spifftire Audio_ will prevail in the fight against dictatorship.


Followup: I've received hundreds of private messages in my inbox since posting this ten minutes ago. People are afraid, both for themselves, and for me for speaking out. I want to assure everyone that NO I will not be silenced. We will band together and we _will_ win, no matter how dire it may seem along the way. Stay tuned for further instructions.


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 29, 2021)

SPIFFTIRE RULES 👊


----------



## Giovanni dall Camera (Aug 29, 2021)

Pfff ... I have received death threads! Well, I’m sure I’d feel much worse if I weren’t under such heavy sedation.


----------



## stevebryson (Aug 29, 2021)

Who else here is tempted to write and market even better anechoic reverb plugins?


----------



## Loerpert (Aug 30, 2021)

Patrick Aylett said:


>


Hendrik is probably next...


----------



## Giovanni dall Camera (Aug 30, 2021)

Loerpert said:


> Hendrik is probably next...


If there won’t be a Sine update soon and some Tallinn fixes, I am sure you are right! Although, their marketing has somewhat less BS in it. Not saying it is free of it, though. Nothing really is. That is the whole point of marketing …


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (Aug 30, 2021)

Now when I read anything Spitfire related on the forum, I immediately read it as Spifftire 🤣
“Spifftire Audio Abbey Road One: Orchestral Foundations”
”Spifftire Studio Solo Strings- Worth a try?”
”Spifftire Audio “This is London Calling” - BBC Symphony Orchestra”…


----------



## Toecutter (Aug 30, 2021)

NoamL said:


> Someone has an awful lot of time to not write music


It made me chuckle but yea, whoever did this is a sample library enthusiast, not a working composer for sure XD


----------



## el-bo (Aug 30, 2021)

MaxOctane said:


> Satire is generally funny. But if the effort invested in satire is too much, then it becomes unsettling. And if the effort actually involves registering a domain name and setting up the DNS/hostname-routing entry (which are a pain in the ass) then I start to think that the person who put the thing together, has gone way overboard and maybe needs to put their time and focus into more positive and constructive outlets.


Personally, I admire the dedication to follow a joke through to such an extent. I'd also bet that whoever did it has no problems finding the focus and energy for other creative pursuits


----------



## Giovanni dall Camera (Aug 30, 2021)

Toecutter said:


> It made me chuckle but yea, whoever did this is a sample library enthusiast, not a working composer for sure XD


There is a guy who made several videos and brought a whole forum to life just for the sake of settling a personal score! That person happens to be one of the best mockup artists on the planet. So ... yeah! *That* guy who made the little website here couldn't *possibly* be a working composer!


----------



## MartinH. (Aug 30, 2021)

Henu said:


> Just google "Strong Scene Productions".





Polkasound said:


> About 15 years ago, I created a CD single by a fictitious husband & wife duo that satirized how husband & wife country duos using auto-accompaniment keyboards infiltrated the polka circuit. I mailed the CDs all over the country to prominent bandleaders, radio stations/producers and DJs. I went so far as to mail them out from Dubuque, Iowa to mask the project's Milwaukee origin.



You absolute madlads, this is brilliant!


----------



## MaxOctane (Aug 30, 2021)

Polkasound said:


> About 15 years ago, I created a CD single by a fictitious husband & wife duo that satirized how husband & wife country duos using auto-accompaniment keyboards infiltrated the polka circuit. I mailed the CDs all over the country to prominent bandleaders, radio stations/producers and DJs. I went so far as to mail them out from Dubuque, Iowa to mask the project's Milwaukee origin.
> 
> Everyone knew it was a joke (and many outright suspected me even though I denied it) but one bandleader did not take it as a joke. He wrote a letter detailing his disappointment. He addressed it to their fictitious name and mailed it to their fictitious address in the fictitious city of Rockfield Heights, Illinois. Naturally it bounced back as undeliverable.



@Polkasound I always love your posts. There will someday be a movie made about your world, starring Eugene Levy, Christopher Guest, and Catherine O'Hara.

Ironically, the score will not contain any polka.


----------



## Henu (Aug 30, 2021)

MaxOctane said:


> Eugene Levy


I'd kill to see a Spitfire (Spifftire?) commercial starting with "Hi, I'm Eugene Levy and I'm very excited...."


----------



## rudi (Aug 30, 2021)

Henu said:


> I'd kill to see a Spitfire (Spifftire?) commercial starting with "Hi, I'm Eugene Levy and I'm very excited...."


----------



## Giovanni dall Camera (Aug 30, 2021)

Hmmm ... the site has been taken down! Could this be due to mail from a lawyer? 

Fortunately, there are such things as web archives:









SPIFFTIRE AUDIO


DOG DAYS OF SUMMER SALE — UP TO 99.9% OFF!**Select previously-discontinued products only. Average discount 3%.




web.archive.org







edit:

The original site is up again - now including a working link to the Spifftire Twitter account! Yeahhh!  I hope we will see some further content coming up. Already a big fan here!


----------



## Jay Panikkar (Sep 3, 2021)

Looks like Spitfire took down the website. You killed Sans Hermler, you bastards!


----------



## Polkasound (Nov 30, 2021)

Just in case their Dog Days of Summer Sale ends tonight (the website says it was extended through November) I'm thinking about picking up Coalemus Choirs at .4% off. I'd like to get the Iron Box, but I already have way too many of those.

https://www.spifftire.com/


----------



## AllanH (Nov 30, 2021)

Did we ever find out who made the site? I got a good laugh out of it again.

Come to think of it, wasn't Tiger involved with writing and advertising?


----------

